# Curing/storage jars



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2008)

I bought a couple of those (clear) glass resealable jars to store buds in.  It says in one of the stickies here that light is not good for the buds.  What does everyone do - spray paint the outside of the jars??


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*Keep em in a dark place. You have some wide mouth jars or what? Half gallon, what size?Does it have that 2 piece sealing lid that screws on? Just curious, this won't effect anything.

I personally use my Ball Wide Mouth Half Gallon jars. I know subcool uses the quart size.

Ball rule!*


----------



## ArtVandolay (Oct 25, 2008)

DomsChron said:
			
		

> *Keep em in a dark place. You have some wide mouth jars or what? Half gallon, what size?Does it have that 2 piece sealing lid that screws on? Just curious, this won't effect anything.
> 
> I personally use my Ball Wide Mouth Half Gallon jars. I know subcool uses the quart size.
> 
> Ball rule!*








Pretty sure they're quart.  I read to keep them in the fridge (not freezer), that's why I'm asking about the need to light proof the jars.  However, I don't have permission from Mrs Art for this storage plan, yet.  Think they will be ok in a cool dark closet instead?

Thanks, DC


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*I always store there. I don't even like the fridge method.

BTW take out that silica gel now and throw it out! Let it air out untill next use and wash it. You might not want to smoke the reminents of that stuff :aok:*


----------



## DomsChron (Oct 25, 2008)

*The wide mouth half gallons are all I will ever use. I do NOT cut up colas. I just stick like 5 or 6 long thin sativa colas, or about 3 short fat indica colas... *


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Nov 8, 2008)

Where did you buy those jars? I've been looking and can't find any at walmart or home depot. I found this little tiny jar in the garage that can hold a couple buds but that's it. It has a screw lid. But where did you guys find yours?


----------



## Growdude (Nov 8, 2008)

This is where I got mine , they have 1 gallon and 1/2 gallon wide mouth jars.
hxxp://www.specialtybottle.com/index.asp?PageAction=Custom&ID=27


----------



## gmo (Nov 8, 2008)

Dunno where you are MentalPatient, but where I'm from you can pick up glass jars at hobby supply stores (Hobby Lobby, Micheal's, etc.).  I was in Micheal's the other day and they had the 1/2 gallon _Ball_ jars for 2.99 each.  I am so tempted to buy them, cause I haven't seen them anywhere else.


----------



## Slartibartfast (Nov 9, 2008)

I saw pint and quart Mason jars (and the generic brand) at the grocery store where I live.  They have them at Wal Mart too.


----------



## jb247 (Nov 9, 2008)

Ganga growers aren't the only ones harvesting at this time of the year...my Mom would spend several weeks at this time of the year, canning applesauce, tomatoes, jams, jellies and the like for the coming winter, thus making canning jars a premium at this time of the year. I went out in the early summer and purchased a case of quart and 2 cases of pint jars, just for harvest and growing some myciileum fungus I got going...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## andy52 (Nov 10, 2008)

off subject,but,do you all take your buds out every once in awhile to air?i do mine,especially the 1st couple weeks,for about an hour,then back into the jars  and in the suitcase.locked too.


----------



## Growdude (Nov 10, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> off subject,but,do you all take your buds out every once in awhile to air?i do mine,especially the 1st couple weeks,for about an hour,then back into the jars and in the suitcase.locked too.


 
Thats what I do, I put them in a tad early then when they feel a bit wet again I take them out for an hour or so depending on how "wet" they feel.

Repeat as nessary till theres no mold worry then bottle them up tight for a month, at the end when im cracking that 3 month jar its just so sweet and tasty.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2011)

Did she let you use the fridge Art?.

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 27, 2011)

:rofl: I bought half gallon and pint ball jars and store 'em in the closet :hubba:  Isn't it a little dusty in these old threads, Hippy :rofl:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Jan 27, 2011)

I was looking in my google cache seeing how far it went back, this is amongst the first ones.

Maybe its best I clear my cache out :rofl:

eace:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 27, 2011)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> I was looking in my google cache seeing how far it went back, this is amongst the first ones.
> 
> Maybe its best I clear my cache out :rofl:
> 
> eace:



:rofl:  Yeah, best not to show your age unless you absolutely have to!


----------



## budculese (Jan 27, 2011)

i keep mine in a kitchen cabinet , i've seen good jars at wally world for around $5


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 27, 2011)

a bunch of old farts up in this old thread:spit:


:ciao:


----------



## budculese (Jan 29, 2011)

it was a new fart to me


----------

